# Der Vidöstern in Schweden



## Elmelone (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo Boardies

Ich werde im Sommer im Juli mit ein paar Kollegen nach Südschweden an den Vidöstern fahren. Hab gehört das es ein relativ gutes Zandergewässer sein soll. Das war es aber auch 

Vielleicht war ja jemand schonmal dort und mag mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen. 

Wie bissen die Fischen, welche Fische, Köder, Zeiten, etc...

Eigentlich bin ich für jede Informationen dankbar! 

mfG :m

Till


----------



## waldschratnrw (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

DAs letze mal war  ich vor 25 Jahren , da lief der Zander sehr gut, sofern man TIEF schleppen konnte, bester Köder damals Wobbler in Rotweiß
Petri Heil


----------



## Elmelone (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Ich werds testen  danke für den Tipp, waldschratnrw.

Vielleicht hat irgendjemand noch aktuellere Informationen zum See, bzw zum Angeln im See?

Grüße Till


----------



## daniel_ (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Ist immernoch ein recht gutes Zandergewässer jedoch wird es mittlerweile stärker frequentiert...
Tief schleppen ist immernoch sehr erfolgreich...
An sonsten ist der Tote Köfi noch eine gute Alternative...
Die Ostseite war, glaube ich, die bessere...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Elmelone (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Danke Daniel,

Tief Schleppen wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, vor allen Dingen um das Gewässer erstmal kennen zu lernen! :vik:


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Hallo Elmelone ! Fahr am besten zum Südteil des Vidöstern ! Wir haben dort bessere Zander gefangen wie im Nordteil .  Gruß  Wobblerfan


----------



## Elmelone (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Okay also, unser Ferienhaus liegt auf der Westseite im südlichen Teil, heißt wir werden uns dort und auf der Ostseite wahrscheinlich als erstes umsehen. Danke schonmal Wobblerfan!

Wie groß waren denn die Zander wenn man mal fragen darf? Gibt es möglicherweise auch Fotos, das würde mich ja doch seehr interessieren 

Gruß Till


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Hallo Elmelone ! Ich vermute mal das Du in Erikstad wohnst . Da liegst Du schon ganz richtig zum Ostufer rüber zu fahren ! Es gibt dort sehr gute Kanten . Eine Seekarte und Schein gibt´s bei Peter-Sport in Lagan . ER hat auch eine ganz gute Auswahl an Wobblern . Nehme unbedingt ein Echolot mit ! Meine Frau und ich haben als größte Zander je einen von 5Kg. gefangen . Bilder habe ich leider nur von einer normalen Spiegelrefl. . Ne´Dig. haben wir uns danach erst zugelegt . Dann hau mal rein , bis die Tage     Wobblerfan


----------



## Elmelone (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

ja sehr gut, danke, das klingt ja alles sehr vielversprechend. die finger kribbeln schon


----------



## Elmelone (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, und zwar ist der See laut Lit. über 4km breit. Ist das wirklich so groß, dass man sich dort nur sehr schwer zurecht findet - wie ein Schiffbrüchiger - oder gibt es keine Inseln, Strukturen, bzw Punkte an denen man sich orientieren kann?

Lg Till


----------



## Lenkers (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

hej,
schau mal bei hitta se rein, ist zwar nur von Oben ...
Habe den See nur mit dem Fahrrad umrundet. Sehr nett, aber kein Riese von See (im Vergleich zum Vännern oder Vättern).
Es gibt an dem See aber eine Reihe von Stuga mit entsprechenden Booten und Betrieb auf dem See ist auch. Die Nähe von Ljungby im Süden und Värnamo im Norden tut sein Übriges. Also recht urbanes Gebiet dort.

Mvh Lenker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Mein erster Urlaub nach Schweden führte mich an den Vidöstern. Wir hatten damals, ist nun schon 16 Jahre her, ein sehr schönes Ferienhaus in der nähe von Värnamo direkt am See.
Wir haben mit Wobblern hauptsächlich auf Hecht geschleppt und waren auch recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Elmelone (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Hey, danke für die Antworten, 

@Lenkers
Was genau ist ein Stuga? 

@Stuffel
Ich nehme mal starkt an, dass du keine digitalen Fotos der zahlreichen kapitalen Hechte hast, oder ?

Weil, wie gesagt, ich hörte, dass es sich um einen super Zandersee handeln sollte, aber anscheinend ist ja wohl alles reichlich vorhanden.

Lg Till


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Eine Digi-Cam hatte ich damals noch nicht. Wir hatten auch weder ein Echolot noch eine Seekarte. Und wirklich kapital waren die Hechte auch nicht. Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.:q


----------



## daniel_ (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*



Elmelone schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die Antworten,
> 
> @Lenkers
> Was genau ist ein Stuga?
> ...




Eins mal vorweg, auch im Vidöstern werden dir die Hechte und Zander nicht ins Boot springen...
Mal es dir mal nicht zu grün aus...
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg im Urlaub und bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt!


----------



## Lenkers (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*



Elmelone schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die Antworten,
> 
> @Lenkers
> Was genau ist ein Stuga?
> ...



so wird in Schweden üblicherweise das Ferienhaus bezeichnet.


----------



## masterpike (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre seit meinem 2. Lebensjahr jeden Sommer zum Vidöstern See! Haben dort nen festen Wohnwagen und ein Boot liegen!

Es wird sehr sehr viel geschleppt. Und leider werden auch Stellnetze gestellt.

Der Bestand an Zander, Hecht, Barsch und Aal war zwar mal besser, ist aber im Vergleich zu manch anderen Gewässern immer noch genial. Auch der Friedfischbestand (Schleie, Brassen usw.) ist riesig.

Es gibt sehr sehr viele Schöne Kanten und einige sehr tiefe Stellen. Ohne Boot ist man meiner Meinung nach aufgeschmissen. Durch die zahlreichen Zuflüsse von und zu anderen Seen, sowie der Durchfluss des Lagan ist das Gewässer nicht abgeschlossen.

Im Juli gehts endlich wieder los. 

Viele Grüße

masterpike

P.S.: In meinem Album gibts einige Bilder vom Vidöstern und seinen Fischen! ;-)


----------



## masterpike (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

5 Tage!!!!:vik::vik:


----------



## ray (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

hey masterpike,

ich bin ab dem 12.07. zusammen mit meiner freundin auch am vidöstern und zwar auf dem campingplatz bei toftaholm.

vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, wenn du zwei angelkajaks siehst, dat sind wir 

gruß,
jan


----------



## masterpike (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Ist jemand dieses Jahr am Vidöstern?

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Niveaubremse (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Vidöstern in Schweden*

Ich war letztes Jahr Ende Mai am Vidöstern. Aber nur für einen halben Tag.. 
Anfang Juni fahr ich aber wieder hin. Diesmal für eine Woche!


----------

